# The PERFECT Place To Unload M&M's!



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

Flyer Nation:

I've been trying to come up with the PERFECT place to unload M&M's, mined fresh - right on my layout. AHA! I think I found it! Here is a link to my blog, with all the pics. Follow the M&M link under, "What's New":

http://americanflyertrainsarethebest.blogspot.com/

Regards,
Timboy, The Candy Man


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

*Watch out!*

Keep it up, and you'll have a full scale riot on your hands!

Those guys working the yard aren't gonna put up with you "Hogging" all the goodies

Might be time to "re-negotiate" their contracts:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

